# 89 240sx overheating



## irish240sx (Jul 6, 2008)

I have a nissan 240sx that is overheating. I have replaced the thermostat, water pumps, and radiator. The system was flushed before and after the radiator was replaced. The coolant boils as soon as the needle begins to go alittle above the normal height. I recently replaced the radiator and when i took it for a test run it was fine. I left the car running for about 5 more minutes and i got back into the car and it looked like the needle was alil higher but my car has been overheating for months I forgot where normal was suppose to be. By the time I got to the end of the driveway, it began overheating again. Every time after this the car does overheats. If it idles it doesnt overheat as fast it needs to be driven around and then after driving around when you stop it begins to overheat. The same symptom keeps repeating after every different part was replaced. The thermostat was the first to be replaced and yes it was put in correctly taken out and put in correctly again. I dont know of any others options of why this car keeps overheating. If you have information please help!!!


----------



## matt_101 (Feb 5, 2007)

Fan functioning correctly?Could be damanged? Something must realy be a miss.. my 240 manages to stay in the normal temp range with the stock cooling system and im turbocharged.

my dads old car (chev cavalier) used to overheat, we bled the system - it was find after that. mabey that would help.


----------



## -KyrioS- (Jun 30, 2008)

has to be the fan! if you bled it, and replaced all that stuff... the only thing remaining is the fan, in this same category there´s a thread that comes with a SR fan option for an S13  good luck


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

- Did you properly purge the coolant system of air? 
- If you installed an aftermarket thermostat like a Stant, then replace that piece of junk with a Nissan OEM thermostat.


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

This used to happen to my old 240SX. I found that there was a small crack in my thermostat housing where the hose connects to. If it has even the little bit to vent pressure out to, then your coolant is not going to flow like it is supposed to.


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

Just a couple quick questions... 

Is your radiator brand new or used?
Is your radiator cap new?

I had similar problems... replaced thermo, radiator, hoses and pump. Checked for leaks and nothing... Turns out my radiator cap was the culpret... 

Next thing is did you flush the system yourself? Did you jack up the front end to make sure the radiator cap was the highest part of the engine bay? And filled the fluid with the engine on long enough the complete a couple cooling cycles?


----------



## irish240sx (Jul 6, 2008)

*thanks for the answer*

thanks for all your feedbacks....sorry it took so long...i got hurt so i couldn't do any work on my car......the only reply i can give now is that the fan has not been replaced i am going to look into it....the coolant system has been purged about 3 or 4 times already....i have to check on what type of thermostat is in the car i replaced it in sept....the crack reply i will def check on that....if anyone has any more advice it would be appreciated....this car is my baby...and i really want to get it up and running again.....thank you for all your replys...


----------

